# NCT: can you pay using cash on the day of the test



## Max Weber (2 Mar 2020)

The website is so confusing. It says you can pay with cash and then says it will the money out of your card on the day of the test.

I booked my date using a three money card and do not have enough money in currently to pay the fee using the three money card. So can i pay in cash on the day of the test?

I tried ringing and emailing them and go no reply.


----------



## RichInSpirit (2 Mar 2020)

Yes, I've always paid cash on the day of the test.
I ring to book the test and don't need to provide card details.


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Mar 2020)

If you can't topup the prepaid card, bring the cash... I expect what will happen is that when you turn up to book the car in, they will try to charge you card. IT will 'bounce'.
Say it was cancelled \ stolen to the receptionist.
Then you should be able to pay in cash.
_(I've not done this myself but half remembering someone bringing up the scenario before)_


----------



## Max Weber (2 Mar 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> If you can't topup the prepaid card, bring the cash... I expect what will happen is that when you turn up to book the car in, they will try to charge you card. IT will 'bounce'.
> Say it was cancelled \ stolen to the receptionist.
> Then you should be able to pay in cash.
> _(I've not done this myself but half remembering someone bringing up the scenario before)_



I tried to get the card topped up in Three itself and the machine was broken. Three sent me to a spar and the people in spar looked at me like i was an alien from mars, when i asked about topping up the money card. 

I have dropped an email to the nct to clarify it. 

The nct are being deliberately confusing about this. Not sure why you have to use a card to book it in the first place and i could have paid there and then back in december when i booked it using the three money card because I had the money in it at that time.

Do you know would i be able to used my debit bank card if the NCT rejects cash in hand?


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Mar 2020)

Not sure about using your debit card, it's a pity Spar couldn't help. Presuming it was a Payzone outlet it should have worked according to this.

Maybe double check your location versus this Payzone finder - select 3Money from the Product dropdown.








						Payzone Store Locator | Agent Finder
					

Find a Payzone store near you.  Payzone’s agent finder allows you to find a product or service provided by payzone anywhere in Ireland




					www.payzone.ie
				




There are a few ways to top up:

Buy a 3Money Top up Voucher in 3Stores or Payzone outlets. Apply the top up in the app, on the site or by texting the code to 50308 from your 3Money registered mobile.
Top up the card directly in a 3Store.
Use your Irish debit card. You can then save your debit card details to top up again and again
[broken link removed]


----------



## Max Weber (2 Mar 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Not sure about using your debit card, it's a pity Spar couldn't help. Presuming it was a Payzone outlet it should have worked according to this.
> 
> Maybe double check your location versus this Payzone finder - select 3Money from the Product dropdown.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## Max Weber (2 Mar 2020)

RichInSpirit said:


> Yes, I've always paid cash on the day of the test.
> I ring to book the test and don't need to provide card details.



Their website seems to imply that if you book the date using a card they then will take the fee off that card when you present. I am just wondering can i choose to pay using cash instead, despite the fact that i booked the date with a three money card. 

Hopefully they will email me back tomorrow to clarify. If not i will have to find a shop that does pay zone.


----------



## RedOnion (2 Mar 2020)

They've an FAQ specifically re payment:
"15. What if my card is declined on the day of the NCT test?
If this occurs than an alternative payment method will be asked for on the day of the test at the test centre."

[broken link removed]


----------



## Max Weber (3 Mar 2020)

RedOnion said:


> They've an FAQ specifically re payment:
> "15. What if my card is declined on the day of the NCT test?
> If this occurs than an alternative payment method will be asked for on the day of the test at the test centre."
> 
> [broken link removed]



Cheers. Did not see that.


----------

